# Orange Beach Sportfishing Club Announces the Kenny Vines Memorial Tournament



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

We hope you can join us this year for another exciting tournament supporting The Billfish Foundation and local charities on September 29 and 30th.

Our venue remains the Tiki Hut at Sportsman Marina conveniently located at 27844 Canal Rd, Orange Beach, AL 36561.

Additional information forthcoming.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Entry form attached.

Thank you.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Only 4 weeks away.

Hope you can join us for this great event.

Thanks,
Capt. E.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

One week away for the kickoff.









Our tournament committee and club members have laid out a great venue and we are very much looking forward to another fantastic tournament honoring Kenny Vines. All donations will benefit both The Billfish Foundation, and local charities.

Our sponsors have provided a wonderful variety of prizes, and we hope you can join us for the camaraderie, food, and some great fishing.

Thanks,
Capt. E.
V.P. OBSC.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Is the weigh i open to the public? I like to gawk at the boats and drool over them in public. Also, I like the tiki bar.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

etrade92 said:


> Is the weigh i open to the public? I like to gawk at the boats and drool over them in public. Also, I like the tiki bar.


It certainly is. Join us on the waterfront behind the Pleasure Island Tiki Bar at Sportsman Marina starting Saturday September 30th at 5 p.m. We will have merchandise available for donations.

Thank you.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

*Denise Nyland, Artist inspired T-shirts*

Our Tournament Shirts are very striking. Special Thanks to Denise for taking the time to paint this original nautical scape which we were able to digitize for our shirts.

Hope to see you at Sportsman Marina, Orange Beach, AL starting tomorrow night, September 29th at 6 p.m. for registration, and on Saturday at 5 p.m. for the weigh-in.

All donations will support The Billfish Foundation and local charities.

Thanks,
Capt. E.

OBSC Vice President.


----------

